# 66 stingray  3 speed brought back to life lol



## vastingray (Dec 16, 2019)

Finally got this 66 about as good as I can get it this survived a garage that burnt down in 1970 and has been hanging ever since the grips were melted the reflector was melted cables were melted seat was shot too but that amazing Schwinn paint survived most of what you see is soot that was on there for 40 years and really hard to clean off I asked why the guard looked so good she said in those days we took them off haha. That’s so true too it was just put back on when I was on my way original oval slik rear tire and front and found a really nice original seat   
Big Thanks To Dave Tate for selling me the killer schwinn accessory sissy bar


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 17, 2019)

Great job reviving this beauty!!


----------



## vastingray (Dec 17, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Looks great!



Thanks so much


----------



## vastingray (Dec 17, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Great job reviving this beauty!!



Thanks so much lot of buffing lol


----------



## mrg (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for bring that back to life, much better than a restored ( dime a dozen ) bike, so many bikes ruined by Restoration, I guess I should get motivated on this 65 three speed!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Dang, man ! Nice work. Thumbs of iron!!


----------

